# Comparing Lenses - Sigma 18-50 vs Nikon 18-55



## smcaskil (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the 18-55mm lens that came with my D40x and that is the one that I use mainly for indoor shooting or close-up photography.

I saw this lens,  Sigma Zoom Super Wide Angle 18-50mm f/3.5-5.6 DC HSM Autofocus Lens for Nikon Digital AF advertised for $139.00 at B&H.

I know the lens range is comparable at 18-50 but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this lens or if they knew / thought it would be a good improvement over the kit lens as far as image quality.  Or is this just another lower-level lens in the same range?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 26, 2007)

I think that they are in about the same class in terms of quality.  Now if you looked at the Sigma 18-50 F/2.8  DC EX HSM Macro, thats a differnt level of quality by far.

It is sharper and has better IQ than even the Nikkor 17-55... as rated by several photo magazines, its about the best lens in that catagory bar none... at least for now.


----------



## smcaskil (Dec 26, 2007)

OK, I found the Sigma 18-50 F/2.8  DC EX HSM.

It is $499.00 so once we again we are back to, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/sigma_1850_3556_nikon/index.htm
http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/lenses/nikkor_1855_3556_II/index.htm

The Nikkor is better across the board.


----------



## smcaskil (Dec 27, 2007)

Garbz,

Those reviews are for the one I mentioned, correct? 

Does anyone own the $499.00 Sigma lens I linked to in my second post?


----------



## shivaswrath (Dec 29, 2007)

bear in mind that the 18-55 kit lens now comes with VR, taking 1-3 f-stops off of the kit lens f/3.5-5.6. . .also available at BH Photo Video. . .
 
I was in a similar predicament and was saving to buy the 18-50 f/2.8 from Sigma, but when the new Nikon lens with VR came out for only $200 (vs. $500), I went with the Nikon!


----------

